# Cold weather and deer?



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

I have heard some of you refer to cold weather as good for deer hunting. I'm new to deer hunting and was wondering why cold weather is better for hunting deer? :!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

It is as simple as there is more deer movement during daylight hours in cooler weather.


----------



## silverbullets (May 18, 2009)

It also starts to trigger the deer into rut mode. The cold weather is the first sign for them to start moving more, and gets the bucks fired up. Movement should be good with this cold front coming in here the next couple days. It is starting to get to the time of the year where it is not a bad idea to sit in the stand as long as you can.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Just like one of us, if your outside in cold weather and you sit still you get cold, but if you get up and start to walk around you get a little warmer..


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Contrary to VERY POPULAR belief temperature has no effect on the rut timing

The photoperiod is the single dominant determining factor in rut timing. It is the same time, plus or minus a very few days, every year.

We would all prefer to have nice cold weather during the rut to maximize deer movement but the rut will still happen, 70 degs, or 40 degs it doesn't matter it will still occur at the same time.


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks guys, guess I should have figured that one out lol.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Lundy, Great post about the photoperiod. Many people don't know that. It is the amount of daylight (whether it is cloudy or not doesn't matter) per day that triggers the rut.


----------



## alumcreeker (Nov 14, 2008)

thouh i would have to say that cold weather may not be the true trigger to the rut i will have to say that cold weather is a huge factor in seeing the rut in action. If you have a 70 degree day you are just not going to see the rut the way it should be seen versus having a 35 degree day where the deer are going to run wild and crazy. and i do believe that the prerut starts the moment the velvet comes off the bucks start sparring and light pushing just checking each other out but yea the part of the rut everyone is looking for is still 3-4 weeks out for most areas does anyone ever find the next few weeks to really get bad as far as seeing deer like a mid oct funk of some sort i know where i hunt i sure do


----------



## Kaiser878 (Sep 13, 2007)

Lundy said:


> Contrary to VERY POPULAR belief temperature has no effect on the rut timing
> 
> The photoperiod is the single dominant determining factor in rut timing. It is the same time, plus or minus a very few days, every year.
> 
> We would all prefer to have nice cold weather during the rut to maximize deer movement but the rut will still happen, 70 degs, or 40 degs it doesn't matter it will still occur at the same time.


BINGO! Very good words Lundy! THe rut is a combination of moon phase and biology of the deer! Weather has nothing to do with a doe comnig into heat! Although, this cool weather gets the bucks feelnig a bit more spunky! I predict no October Lull this year!


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Kaiser878 said:


> BINGO! Very good words Lundy! THe rut is a combination of *moon phase *and biology of the deer! Weather has nothing to do with a doe comnig into heat! Although, this cool weather gets the bucks feelnig a bit more spunky! I predict no October Lull this year!


Huh? Sorry, moon doesn't have anything to do with it either.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Lundy is right on with the photoperiod concept. I also saw mention of the moon phase playing a part and I have read a lot over the years that suggests just that but I have become very skeptical of that one after continuing to analyze it. The argument on the moon phase gets really hard to defend when the phase slides by 3 weeks or so throughout the years but yet the peak of the rut always seems to fall within a few days from year to year. I think the biggest impact the moon phase has on everything is that during the new moon phase the daytime activity is increased because of the extreme dark nights whereas the full moon phase allows for a lot of night time movement.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

M.Magis said:


> Huh? Sorry, moon doesn't have anything to do with it either.


You beat me to it.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

bkr43050 said:


> You beat me to it.


You know me. I see "moon phase" and I just can't help myself.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

M.Magis said:


> You know me. I see "moon phase" and I just can't help myself.


Let's just say that when I saw you had posted that I didn't even need to read it to know what it was going to say.


----------



## critter (Jun 29, 2007)

Im thinkin rut may come a little early this year,last night i saw a buck chase a few does, then before dark a buck and 2 does came in and the buck was up on the does back , seems like his cialis is working for him!


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Cold weather has deer moving more to find food. Food helps to produce body heat. More deer on their feet makes it easier for the bucks to scent check does. So generally speaking it is better hunting when the temperature is cooler.


----------



## 3 to 1 (Apr 27, 2009)

I agree with you guys about the amount of daylight and not the moon phase. As far as cool weather, yes feeding does speed up the metabolism, and moving will also get the blood and metabolism going. In turn this all creates body heat. Lets also keep in mind that the deer have thier winter coat of fur and when the temps. hit 60 and above it gets to warm for daytime movement. When the temps hit 60's don't we all leave the jackets in the car or at home? Look at your trail cam photos from the summer. All the deer have a thin almost balding coat. The first time I saw it I thought the deer in my area were having some kind of fur epidemic.(lol!!!)
I have seen research videos when temps. were up during the fall. All they did in the video was move 10-20 yrds. off the beds during warm daylight browse a little then lay back in the beds until nite.


----------



## flwboy2010 (Apr 7, 2009)

Any one have any advice on tilling up the ground when i have no machinery access?


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

flwboy2010 said:


> Any one have any advice on tilling up the ground when i have no machinery access?


I would suggest finding a local farmer that would be willing to do it for a small fee. If you have much more than a garden size anything less than a tractor/plow setup is way too much work.


----------



## zcat (Aug 24, 2006)

I see very few deer in very cold weather. I have lots of time to get out in middle of winter and see very few deer. I even have a spot on the edge of a metro park that has tons of deer but when its freezing cold, see very few if any at all.


----------



## zcat (Aug 24, 2006)

Little warm up around here and bingo, we saw 5 deer from our stands yesterday eve.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Yeah...this is a great weekend to get out. I haven't seen the weather for next week, but I heard it's suppose to get cold again soon.


----------



## grabrick (Apr 24, 2008)

Warmer temps today minus the wind blowing constantly. Nothing like having your nose drip constantly. I would say I saw 20 deer today, just not anything within bow range.


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm not seeing crap. I seen 7 does way out in a field the first or second day during the muzzle loader season, while bow hunting and that has been it. I put a buddies trail cam up over some corn that I dumped. Lots and lots of deer pics!! Not one during legal time I let it sit for over a week too, so I'm pretty sure it is not because I'm spooking them. Oh well I guess, I'll just go out and hope one makes that fatal mistake. lol


----------

